# Doesn't bring the dummy stright back



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 4 ½ mo. Old Vizsla pup that is a retrieving nut, BUT everytime he brings the dummy back he either brings it and drops it at my feet and heels nicely ( what we're working on) OR ( more often then the first case ) flys past me and takes his sweet time to bring it back. He always brings it back, but i'd like to get him out of this bad habit of running by me. He's doing anywhere from 40 - 80 yard retrieves ( super fun to watch ), but it's the bringing it back to me right away that's the problem. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

i had the same problem with my 5 month old german shorthair. I went to shorter retrieves and did some check cord work. She caught on really quick, after a few sessions I lost the check cord and went back to longer retrieves. i've also found e-callers to be helpfull in training past dogs.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

schnidy60 said:


> I went to shorter retrieves and did some check cord work.


i have the same problem with my chocolate. Could you ellaborate on how to use the check cord correctly.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A V can be a very strange dog to work with, so be careful with her. Don't stand up when she is retrieving to you. Once she picks up the bumper and starts back, lay down in the grass. She will come bouncing in and jump all over you, not spitting the bumper out. Everyone is in such a hurry to take the bumper from the dog before they drop it. Don't be. Let he prance around, coax her in, pet her and praise her and finally gently take the bumper.

I never work a young pup without an 1/8" woven check cord on, about 20' long. Let them drag it and when you want them to come, command them HERE and very gently GUIDE them in on the cc. Later, when you ff the dog, all of these issues will be resolved.


----------



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

For the recall issue of running past you and taking it's sweet time, work on your recall command, here or come. Learn how to use an e-collar and reinforce the command.

On the not delivering to hand, force fetch is probably going to need to be done.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Try playing fetch in a hallway where the dog has no option but to come to you and he wont be able to get past you.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

a 25 foot check chord is a good start but if you try and pull the dog back you mat create another problem, dropping the bird which in only fixed with force fetching.

from training dogs for over 16 years, i have seen this same situation time and time again with clients dogs and if you want to do it the right way and put the time into it, stop playing fetch for a little while, as this will only keep making the problem worse, and get the dog force fetched and e-collar trained and conditioned. This involves working the dog with a collar to enhance the obedience training.

it is more involved than what i can give in a few lines but if you want a dog to deliver to hand and come when called with the dummy, this is really the only way. i am sure there are tons of dvd's on the subject or maybe even a local pro that will help with training classes.

right now the dog is doing all of this because you have no recourse to stop it and it. if you try and get firm with the dog without being FF and CC the dog will stop all together because you dont have any tools to show the dog the correct way without the dog balking at you.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Double F is indeed wise... :beer:


----------

